# Camping MARKADIA Portugal......anyone there right now ?



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

I know its a long shot and I know they dont have WIFI there but as we are heading up there tomorrow was wondering if anyone could report on the state of the land there after all this rain as I have always been there in the dry ('DRY'....what on earth is that.....I can't remember :? :lol: )
Or has anyone been there recently after heavy rain ?
Otherwise I think we will have to re think our plans and head for somewhere with hardstanding.....can anyone help please ?
Lynda


----------

